# [SOLVED] Fan problem after installing lights



## Araquiel (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I installed a CCFL kit in my case. Just 2 lights that plug into an adapter that plugs into a female molex. I didn't unplug anything, but for some reason my case fan in the back won't spin now. The other 2 sping just fine, as does the CPU and GPU fans. I tried unplugging the lights to see if that was it, but no luck. I know it's not a power issue because my power supply is more than sufficient. Any ideas? Picture attached for reference. As you can see, the other fans are functioning properly.


----------



## Araquiel (Oct 22, 2013)

So somehow the fan simply became unplugged. It was hard to tell because my case fans are plugged into the power supply rather than mobo.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Araquiel and welcome to TSF :wave:

Does the fan spin freely by hand, when the PC is powered off? Are the lights on a different Molex-plug to the fan?

Short of something physically blocking the fan-blades or dislodging the power-plug, it could be the fan itself has died.

What make/model is the PSU? Although it might be rated for a high wattage, not all PSUs can supply the rated power continuously.


----------

